# woodsman stove?



## gnatboy911

hey guys, i'm posting this in here because i assume that the stove i'm thinkin of is pre-EPA stuff.   In our house when i was younger....and yea i'm only 26, but it was in the house my parents had the whole time we lived in denver...haha, we had a Woodsman wood stove.   i was just curious now that i have my own house, and have begun researching stoves and stove installation....i just haven't seen anything about these stoves anywhere on here.   Were they not very common?  rare?  in business just a short time?  i don't know, i've done a little research on the net but haven't found too much.   just thought i'd see if anybody knew anything so i could continue to expand my wood stove knowledge  

thanks guys.
Nate.


----------



## jabush

Atlanta Stove Works manufactured a Scandinavian-type box stove called the Woodsman back in the 70s.  It was an American version of the Jotul 118.  
It was also maufactured by Birmingham Stove & Range under the name Nordic.  Both stoves had a damper control lever on the back of the stove to bypass the baffle for easy startup.  Not sure if that was typical on stoves of this style.
ASW and BS&R have long since gone out of business.  I don't know exactly when, but it was most likely due to a drop off in folks using wood fired cook stoves as well as the first EPA regs coming down the pike.
A good source of info on stoves of this era are old wood stove books.  I have picked up several on ebay over the past few years.


----------



## webbie

Exactly - pretty decent stove - American castings - circa 1978-80 or so.....


----------



## gnatboy911

Thanks for the info.   it would make sense on the years of the stove....the house we lived in was built in the late 70's so i'm assuming the stove was put in new when the house was built.

thanks guys!

Nate.


----------



## scottperkins

Just so happens I am about to buy a local Woodsman that is for sale.

Having done a little research to determine whether I want to buy it or not
I have concluded they were a pretty good stove and apparently ( because
of the weight )  sturdily built because they weigh a hundred pounds more 
than similarly sold box stoves of today.

I am going to attach a few photos.... They really are similar to the Jotul 118 model


----------



## gnatboy911

thats definitely a cool lookin wood stove.   the one my folks had was a wider two door model...but that one looks pretty neat too!

Nate.


----------



## jabush

If I could find one of those in good shape, I'd serioulsy consider swapping it for my Huntsman.


----------



## scottperkins

gnatboy911 said:
			
		

> the one my folks had was a wider two door model...but that one looks pretty neat too!
> 
> Nate.



OH so you had the WOODSMAN  that was NOT made by Atlanta Stove Works.

see attached


----------



## scottperkins

jabush said:
			
		

> If I could find one of those in good shape, I'd serioulsy consider swapping it for my Huntsman.



Ah so, you have a Huntsman.
Which of the three Huntsman models do you have ?
flat top, rounded top, double door ?

see attached


----------



## gnatboy911

scottperkins said:
			
		

> gnatboy911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one my folks had was a wider two door model...but that one looks pretty neat too!
> 
> Nate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH so you had the WOODSMAN  that was NOT made by Atlanta Stove Works.
> 
> see attached
Click to expand...


exactly!   thats what it looked like.   wasn't quite as fancy...just all black...but very close to that stove!

nate.


----------



## jabush

scottperkins said:
			
		

> jabush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find one of those in good shape, I'd serioulsy consider swapping it for my Huntsman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so, you have a Huntsman.
> Which of the three Huntsman models do you have ?
> flat top, rounded top, double door ?
> 
> see attached
Click to expand...


Flat top...the one in the middle.


----------



## PJF1313

jabush said:
			
		

> scottperkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jabush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find one of those in good shape, I'd serioulsy consider swapping it for my Huntsman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so, you have a Huntsman.
> Which of the three Huntsman models do you have ?
> flat top, rounded top, double door ?
> 
> see attached
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flat top...the one in the middle.
Click to expand...


Same here (for now...)


----------



## Todd

scottperkins said:
			
		

> gnatboy911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one my folks had was a wider two door model...but that one looks pretty neat too!
> 
> Nate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH so you had the WOODSMAN  that was NOT made by Atlanta Stove Works.
> 
> see attached
Click to expand...


I had one of those years ago, major wood eater. I ended up turning it into a Maple syrup burner.


----------



## Susannah

If you're inquiring about the Woodsman with the maple leaf and acorns, that stove was designed by my father. My brother did the artwork for the doors and draft caps. Some had a glass door and there was one model with morning glories on the door around the glass. The company was based in SLC, Utah and in the late 70s, early 80s it was sold to a manufacturer who abandoned the old type for pellet stoves. Best place to find one is Utah or surrounding states. It was a small company and all the stoves were assembled by hand by just a few employees but mostly by my father and his partner. I have lived in two homes with old fashioned type woodburning stoves. One was a Fisher. It'll burn wood and coal all day but doesn't put off that much heat. The other is a Heritage. It has no draft caps or any way to control burn rate. My dad was right. The old Woodsmans are superior stoves. I'm looking for one myself but they cost the same or MORE than they did when they were new and weigh upwards of 400lbs.... indestructable!


----------

